# Finally got back on the lathe



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

After a long break from turning while I focused on flat work for the last 6 months or more, I figured I better see if I could spin some rust out of the joints.

Started out with a nice Black Titanium Sierra pen kit and Bethleham olivewood with a bloodwood inlay cross. The inlay cross blank was purchased in the raw and only turned by me so don't think I did that inlay on my own, I'm not that good (yet)  

I made this pen at the request of one of my employees at the office to give her to her preacher for Christmas. I was honored by her request as she thought I was good enough to do this kind of job.

The 2nd set of pictures are a Euro pen and pencil set done in Bethleham olivewood. It is hard as you can see to get blanks to match in a set like this and this is why pen turners always dread doing sets rather than individual instruments. I will be giving these as Christmas present.

Enjoy the pictures. I'll be back with some Cigar style pens in the next couple of days after I have them completed.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice Bob!

That's a COOL posing bracket too!

Really nice looking pens...!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Bob

I also like the pen holders  , I'm not into pens as you know but you know me I like jigs of all kinds, like the pen holders... 

==========


Bob N said:


> After a long break from turning while I focused on flat work for the last 6 months or more, I figured I better see if I could spin some rust out of the joints.
> 
> Started out with a nice Black Titanium Sierra pen kit and Bethleham olivewood with a bloodwood inlay cross. The inlay cross blank was purchased in the raw and only turned by me so don't think I did that inlay on my own, I'm not that good (yet)
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic work their Bob. That is beautiful work buddy. That Sierra is really something else whether you made the inlay or not! The other thing about doing a pen and pencil set like you did is not only the blanks matching but turning the two in a similar fashion and it's not as easy as it sounds when there are profiles on them and small turnings like this. 

The cigars are neat kits and a lot of fun to do. Looking forward to seeing them. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, well, well look what came out of the woodwork!!!! He does have a lathe.    

That is some fine work my friend. I really like the Sierra a lot. The Euro's look good to and looks like you did a good job getting them to match fairly well. Pen and pencils are hard to match. As Corey said also it is not as easy as it looks to get them to match in shape. Looks like it didn't take long to get back in the saddle. I just purchased some Sierra's and hope to do a couple. I really like doing El Grandes to.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
Nice work Bob,very nice work, keep the pictures coming. Don't stay away so long again. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Pens are fun as a warm up and make great gifts as well. I'll get these Cigar pens done and then I'll take on more complex projects. Sounds like Bernie and Mitch are just begging for a little competition


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite superb Bob, how on earth did you do the inlay? I too like the display stands, did YOU make them?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Bob like the cross inlay. That is the higher end kit.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I figured he would just ignore my comment which he did.     

Ya did good buddy. Keep'em coming.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
He isn't ignoring your comment at all, he feels some heat for some reason. Kidding ya , Bob. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> I figured he would just ignore my comment which he did.
> 
> Ya did good buddy. Keep'em coming.


Hey.... I never ignore you Bernie, I'm just plotting an appropriate come back


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

OH, oh heading for the bunker.


----------

